# saubere Deinstallation von Linux



## shutdown (5. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Ich möchte meine derzeitige Linux-Partition löschen (hat mehrere Gründe: Neuere Version, möchte Partitions-Verteilung ändern usw).

Nun hab ich von einem Freund gehört, dass man dazu unter Windows>>Arbeitsplatz>>Verwalten>>Datenträger
nur die "unbekannte" (Linux) Partition löschen müsste.

Ich wollte mich nur jetzt hier noch mal informieren, ob man das problemlos machen kann und nicht damit vielleicht irgendwie die Bootfähigkeit von Windows danach behindert ist.
(Windows wird ja auch durch den Grub von Linux gebootet)

Auch wenn die Frage vielleicht etwas blöd ist, freue ich mich doch über eure Antworten   

Schon mal danke im Voraus!

cu shutdown


----------



## pfiffikus (5. Januar 2005)

Es geht am schnellsten, wenn du von einer Knoppix-CD oder einer anderen startfähigen Linux-CD bootest. Dann kannst du mit fdisk die Linux-Partition löschen. 



			
				shutdown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> möchte Partitions-Verteilung ändern


Das kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht. Mir ist nicht bekannt, ob es Windows übel nimmt, wenn man mittels fdisk an der Partition manipuliert. Das können dir wahrscheinlich andere Experten hier sagen.


----------



## imweasel (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,

also wenn du mittels GRUB bootest, solltest du diesen einfach aus deinem MBR entfernen (fdisk /mbr) nachdem du die Partitionen von Linux gelöscht hast.


----------

